# qui / que - pronoms relatifs



## Juan Nadie

Salut!
Dans la phrase: Il y a un train qui part à dix heures.
Pour quoi c'est qui et ce n'est pas que?
Je pensais que 'qui' était pour les gens, non des objets.

J'ai trouvé ça dans un texte et j'ai écoute ça à une femme à Paris (un enregistrement).

Merçi d'avance pour votre aide!

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## janpol

"qui" est sujet (qu'il soit une personne, un animal ou une chose)
"que" est COD, il ne peut pas convenir ici.


----------



## LV4-26

Tu es sûr que tu ne confonds pas avec le pronom interrogatif ?
En effet, dans le cas du pronom interrogatif, _qui_ ne s'applique qu'aux personnes.
_Qui est-ce ?
Qui a laissé le panier de croissant sous le robinet du bidon de pétrole ?
Qui cherches-tu ?
De qui parlez-vous?_

CONTRE

_Qu'est-ce que c'est ?
Que cherches-tu ?
De quoi parlez-vous ?_


----------



## timpeac

Oui - juste pour finir les exemples:

Qui a fait ça ? (il s'agit d'une personne uniquement)
Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé ? (il s'agit d'une chose uniquement)


----------



## nia30

Bonjour! Je veux savoir s'il faut utiliser qui ou que ici: "Les forums sur Internet permettent ainsi de recueillir dans un même espace des données *qui* d’une autre façon seraient dispersés".
Merci


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Qui est bien le bon choix.

PS : Revoyez l'accord de dispersé


----------



## proffle

qui est le bon choix car il fait le lien entre "les données" (sujet de la phrase) et son verbe "seraient dispersées".


----------



## petitm

Est-ce que cette phrase est correcte?

_Il était la personne qui je croyais que pouvait le faire.

_C'est moi qui la compose.
Merci d'avance pour vos aides.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, il faudrait en fait intervertir _qui_ et _que_.  Il ne faut pas oublier que _qui_ est sujet alors que _que_ est complément d'objet direct et qu'il ne peut y en avoir qu'un seul de chaque par proposition :

_Il était la personne *que* je croyais *qui* pouvait le faire._

C'est toutefois un tour littéraire et on aura tendance à plutôt conserver _qui_ en premier, mais à supprimer le second pronom relatif, mettant _je croyais_ en incise :

_Il était la personne *qui*, je croyais, pouvait le faire._


----------



## petitm

Oh, merci .
Mais justement, l'antécédent : "la personne", n'est pas exactement le complément d'objet du verbe _croire_, mais plutôt le sujet du verbe _pouvoir _: "Je croyais que _cette personne_ pouvait le faire." C'est pour ça que j'ai mis d'abord _qui_, et puis _que_.


----------



## joyeuselinguiste

absolument, petitm! Expliquer *pourquoi *on dit _la personne que je croyais qui pouvait le faire_ est un casse-tête pour les grammairiens du français... En toute logique, comme on relativise le sujet de "_pouvait le faire_", on devrait avoir "_la personne qui je croyais que pouvait le faire_", sur le modèle de "_l'endroit où je croyais qu'on irait_"); mais en français, on ne peut en principe pas avoir de proposition à verbe conjugué sans sujet exprimé (dans *que pouvait le faire: le qui est "trop loin"); donc le "_qui_" reste devant son verbe.... et, dieu sait pourquoi, on met le "_que_" en haut  La bizarrerie de cette tournure fait qu'aujourd'hui, on préfère effectivement utiliser une incise: _La personne qui, je croyais, pouvait le faire_
Beaucoup de dialectes d'oïl (à l'origine du "français populaire"), qui font les relatives en dédoublant la fonction de pronom et celle de subordonnant du relative (_la personne *qu*'*elle* est venue, l'homme *que *je t'*en* ai parlé, l'endroit *que *j'*y* suis allé: _décumul du pronom relatif), n'ont pas ce problème: ils diraient_ l'homme *que *je croyais qu'*il* pouvait le faire_. C'est peut-être là l'origine de l'étrange tournure du français standard: comme ce dernier refuse le décumul du relatif, il a pu réinterpréter le _qu'il_ en _qui _et l'étendre au féminin. Mais cela reste une hypothèse.


----------



## geostan

Évidemment, on ne peut pas dire tout simplement: _Il était la personne *que* je croyais *pouvoir* le faire._ Autrement, quelqu'un l'aurat déjà suggéré. Mais on pourrait contourner la difficulté en disant: _Il était la personne *que* je croyais *capable de* le faire._


----------



## CapnPrep

Voir aussi :
le pays que je crois qui va l'emporter
que je veux qui s'ajoute
Qui est-ce-que tu crois qui (FEV)


geostan said:


> Évidemment, on ne peut pas dire tout simplement: _Il était la personne *que* je croyais *pouvoir* le faire._ Autrement, quelqu'un l'aurat déjà suggéré.


Je ne sais pas si c'est de l'ironie, mais pour que les choses soient un peu plus claires pour petitm : La structure proposée par geostan est en principle possible, « surtout dans la langue écrite » (_Le Bon usage_ §902, b, 5°). À ce sujet, voir aussi :
FR: une phrase dont je reconnais qu'elle est très paradoxale


----------



## Lafinestra

Bonjour !
Je connais déjà les règles concernant l'emploi de que/qui mais j'ai du mal à decider quelle forme utiliser dans cette phrase à cause d'un probleme de grammaire :



> La poésie, comme toute forme de littérature, a un fort composant subjectif *que/qui* laisse place à la libre interprétation.



Le problème qui m'empêche de me décider est que* La poésie* est le sujet de la phrase principale (la poésie // a un fort composant subjectif), mais qu'il y a après une subordonnée où l'objet direct (un fort composant subjectif) passe à être le sujet, et voilà mon doute. 


Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider je vous remercierais.


----------



## Maître Capello

Perdu ! 

C'est bien *qui* qui convient ici, parce que _un fort composant subjectif_ est *sujet* (et non pas *objet*) de la proposition relative. En effet :

_Un fort composant subjectif laisse place à la libre interprétation._ 
_Place laisse __un fort composant subjectif__ à la libre interprétation._


----------



## Lafinestra

D'accord merci beaucoup !
par contre, c'est quoi cette règle que vous avez écrit à partir le changement de place des éléments de la phrase ? je ne la conaissais pas


----------



## Maître Capello

En principe, le sujet vient avant le verbe et l'objet après.  Prenons un autre exemple :

_Le loup mange une chèvre._ → _la chèvre *que* mange le loup = la chèvre *que* le loup mange_
_ La chèvre mange un chou._ → _la chèvre *qui* mange le chou_


----------



## chercheuse

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas la moindre idée si dans cette phrase précise je devrais utiliser "Qui" ou "que"... Quelqu'un  pourrait-il m'aider?
_Je suis au courant de l'élevée dépense QUI/ QU' implique illuminer nos maisons_
Merci d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider


----------



## Maître Capello

Posez-vous donc la question de savoir quel est le sujet et quel est le complément d'objet.

En d'autres termes, quelle phrase a du sens à votre avis ?

A. _La dépense élevée implique d'illuminer nos maisons_.
B. _Illuminer nos maisons implique une dépense élevée_.


----------



## chercheuse

Merci pour votre réponse Maître C.! Si je comprends bien votre raisonnement la phrase B est la bonne donc "Illuminer nos maisons" devrait être le sujet... Alors, ça devrait être: "Je suis au courant de la dépense élevée qu'implique illuminer nos maisons". 
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me confirmer que c'est correct, au cas où, s.v.p.?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est bien ça.


----------



## chercheuse

Merci beaucoup, M.C. j'ai bien compris votre explication!


----------

